# New to all of this :)



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello!
We are new to goats. We purchased 2 nigi dwarf does almost 2 months ago & one of them was pregnant & kidded 2 little does two weeks ago. 
We live in the city (San Diego to be exact) and have really gotten into urban farming.
I've heard about 4H but really know nothing about it. My older son is 5 (will turn 6 in June.) is he too young to sign up? Like I said we really don't know much about 4H but he LOVES our goats & other animals & think he might be interested. 
So any & all advice would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, your son is too young. I would find a local 4H group in your area and get info from them. Everyone is different. If you have a county fair, then call the county fair office and they should be able to direct you on who to contact.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He would be considered a clover bud here. They are non competitive and usually have more.restrictions on showing- no horns, no bracing for market and no competitive classes at all. Here we have a separate.circuit that counts on record books for 4H but aren't 4H sanctioned so under 9 year olds are able to be competitive.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

In our town, you have to be 5 to sign up. You are a primary member until you are 9, and then after that you can take an animal to the fair.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Here he would be a cloverbud, unfortunately no showing. But he could use his goat for a 4h project book. It could be an urban farming project that would be awesome!


----------

